# Mugen II der Mainboardkiller



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

soebend hat mein Rechner das Zeitliche gesegnet. Nach der Umrüstung auf den Mugen II war er von Instabilität betroffen.  Das Mainboard hat sich durchgebogen .Dieses habe ich mit kontern den Kühlers im Gehäuse zumeist in den Griff bekommen. Ab und zu ist er immernoch abgestürzt weswegen ich auch wieder meinen alten Kühler einbauen wollte. Leider hat der Mugen zuvor sein Werk vollendet. Das Mainboard ist jetzt hin. Nach dem Einschalten laufen die Lüfter und die Festplatte  an und es gibt nichteinmal mehr einen Piep von sich. Wer konstruirt so einen Müll? Eine zu feste Verschraubung kann ausgeschlossen werden die schrauben konnten mit dem Finger gelöst werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte mit dem Mugen noch nie Probleme, es ist auch vollkommen normal, dass sich das Board durchbiegt. Entweder hast du einen Montagefehler gemacht oder du hattest einfach Pech. 
Zudem kann es auch ein anderes Problem oder mehrere geben, das nichts mit dem Kühler zu tun haben muss.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit dem Mugen.
Mach' mal bitte ein Bild vom Board und schaue, ob es wirklich am Mainboard liegt!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (26. Juni 2011)

> Eine zu feste Verschraubung kann ausgeschlossen werden die schrauben konnten mit dem Finger gelöst werden.


Vllt. zu locker? Kenn mich nicht aus, aber ich stell mir das so vor, dass das Gewicht vom Mugen den oberen Teil des Mainboards mit runter gezogen hat und es ist so gebrochen!?


Vllt. war deine Hardware auch einfach nur alt und instabil? (Sollte aber eig nicht sein)

mfG lunar19


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

also bis zum Einbau war das System Superstabil. Nach dem Einbau musste man nur die Tür des Rechners schließen, diese winzige Erschütterung reichte aus um den Rechner abstürzen zu lassen. Konnte einfach rausfinden das es der Kühler ist indem man im Betrieb ganz leicht daran wackelte (wirklich nur einen Hauch). Gebrochen ist das Board nicht, ich denke das Leiterbahnen im Inneren beschädigt sind. Leider hat der Einbau des alten Kühlers auch nichts mehr retten können. Woran soll es noch liegen, wenn die Graka nicht erkannt wird gibts ne Piep Fehlermeldung ist es die festplatte kommt man zumindest noch ins Bios und wenn die CPU nicht erkannt wird gibts auch ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (26. Juni 2011)

oder der pc hat mal nen stärkeren stoß abbekommen...

kann mir vorstellen, dass die (fast) ein kilo schon was anstellen können, falls er nicht richtig fest sitzt

lg


----------



## darkycold (26. Juni 2011)

wenn alle Schrauben richtig fest gesessen hätten, wäre nichts passiert. 
Die beschreibst ja gerade den Fall, dann wenn du die Tür schließt, der Rechner abstürzt.
Also liegt es an der Erschütterung. Jetzt ist die Frage doch, was sich bewegt. Der Mugen darf sich nicht bewegen auf dem CPU, Das Mainboard, solange es mit allen Schrauben auch am Mainboardtray angeschraubt ist.
Sitzen alle Kabel? 

Kann es nicht vielleicht sein, dass du vielleicht beim Abziehen des alten Kühlers den CPU zum Teil mit rausgerissen hast?
Ist mir auch so passiert. Zum Glück aber nichts passiert..

MfG darkycold


----------



## Rurdo (26. Juni 2011)

also ein freund von mir hat sich nen D14 einbauen lassen(von mir  )
wir haben diesen nun schon mindestens 10Mal hoch und runter, gekippt und wieder aufgerichtet und es ist absolut garnichts passiert!
hast du alle Abstandshalter inkl. aller Schrauben fest geschraubt gehabt?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2011)

Beim Mugen II müssen die Schrauben bis zum Gewindeende angezogen werden damit der Kühler den richtigen Anpressdruck hat .
Die sind extra so gefertigt 

Und wenn man dann das Board mit allen Schrauben verschraubt ist es auch nicht mehr gebogen ......ich tipp mal alleine hier im Forum gibt es massig Leute bei denen der Mugen II problemlos funzt und du eher die Ausnahme bist bei dem er Probleme bereitet hat ....wenn er dann auch der schuldige ist und nicht vllt doch ein montagefehler das prob ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juni 2011)

Hahaha, sry aber dafür Kannst du dich selber ohrfeigen! Mich tät mal interessieren wie die temps mit dem mugen waren. Also ich kann meine schrauben nicht mit der Hand abmachen. (h70)
Ich tippe eher darauf das du durch Zu Lasche Befestigung deine Hardware geschrottet hast. Das jemand etwas Zu straff anzieht ist eher selten.

Greetz CoXx


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

ich hatte anfangs die schrauben so fest wie vorgeschrieben und dann startete der Rechner gar nicht, darum habe ich es nochmal lockerer versucht und dann ging es. Sonst hätte ich das nicht gemacht.

@monkey: da mein Board nur mit 6 Schrauben verschraubt wird biegt es sich leider doch, da die hintere der beiden schraubenreihen als Drehpunkt dient.


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2011)

Der Mugen 2 dürfte einer der meistverkauftesten Kühler sein. Mir sind keine Probleme mit ihm bekannt, deshalb würde ich vermuten, dass du beim Einbau was falsch gemacht hast oder das Mb schon vorher Schrott war und es nur eine Frage der Zeit war bis es kaputt geht.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (26. Juni 2011)

also ich habe den Mugen II und bei mir auch keine probleme Bekannt
aber was du beschreibst hört sich wie ein Einbau Fehler an den.
so was passiert normal nicht.
cpu locker oder Lüfter nicht richtig fest
vielleicht die schrauben vom Mugen II
ein Bild hätte weiter geholfen oder irgendwas auf den Bord kaputt


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 dürfte einer der meistverkauftesten Kühler sein. Mir sind keine Probleme mit ihm bekannt, deshalb würde ich vermuten, dass du beim Einbau was falsch gemacht hast oder das Mb schon vorher Schrott war und es nur eine Frage der Zeit war bis es kaputt geht.


 Genau das meine ich auch.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich will endlich ein Bild sehen!


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2011)

> da die hintere der beiden schraubenreihen als Drehpunkt dient


 
.....wie ist das zu verstehen ?

sry stehe gerade auf den schlauch und raffe es nicht

Edit: Ein auf dauer durchgebogenes Board kann schon zu deinen probs geführt haben da dadurch Haarrisse bei Leiterbahnen auftreten können.

Aber dann kommt dein Prob doch eher von der boardbefestigung wie vom Mugen


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> .....wie ist das zu verstehen ?
> 
> sry stehe gerade auf den schlauch und raffe es nicht


 

ich peils auch nich.. mein Mobo ist auch mit 6 schrauben fest.. hält bombensicher und mein mugen2 macht auch keine probleme drauf..
da biegt sich nix durch oder sonst was..


----------



## Jiminey (26. Juni 2011)

Sorry aber wie sich das anhört ist es ein Montagefehler, ich habe selbst den Mugen 2 es biegt sich nichts durch und er hält bombenfest. Es könnte vielleicht auch sein das du beim anbringen der Backplate irgenwelche Bauteile beschädigt hast.

Ist ein Mainboard nicht eig. mit 9 Schrauben verschraubt?


wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück das du dein Mainboard noch retten kannst.

Gruß


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

hmm schwierig zu erklären, um das Board wirklich zu Fixieren braucht man 3 Schraubenreihen. Mein Mainboard hat nur 2. Wenn jetzt etwas zwischen diesen Schraubenreihen auf das Board drückt, biegt es sich nach unten durch und an den äußersten Enden des Boards nach oben. Kann man einfach nachstellen man legt ein stück pappe zwischen 2 Gegenstände und drückt in die Mitte, die äußeren Enden biegen sich dann nach oben und die Auflagepunkte dienen als Drehpunkte erst durch eine 3. Befestigung wird dieses unterbunden. 

ich habe den Fehler jetzt gefunden, anscheinend sind die Leiterbahnen von mindestens einem RAM Steckplatz direkt neben der CPU hinüber habe jetzt der RAM in die anderen beiden Slots gesteckt und es funzt. Allerdings habe ich auch wieder den alter AC freezer verbaut. Ich habe das Gefühl das ich die falschen Schrauben verwendet habe, habe den Mugen gebraucht gekauft es stimmt wohl die länge des Gewindes der Schrauben nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2011)

Jiminey schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ist ein Mainboard nicht eig. mit 9 Schrauben verschraubt?




sowohl bei meinem gehäuse als auch beim mainboard waren 6 schrauben dabei. 
es gibt natürlich mehr befestigungslöcher, kann zum beispiel am gehäuse selber die "befestigungspunkte" selber wählen, da die so zum "einclippen" sind


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

es kommt auf die Länge des Mainboards an, viele ATX Boards haben 9 Verschraubungen und die etwas kürzeren wie z.B. meines hat nur 6 Verschraubungen was ich für Mist halte das das Board damit nicht wirklich fixiert ist.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (26. Juni 2011)

ich stimme True Monkey zu wenn das Bord sich durch biegen konnte dann kann ein oder mehrere Haarrisse bei Leiterbahnen auftreten.
da frage ich mich aber wie hast du das Bord befestige denn da für sind doch immer die 6/9 schrauben Löcher da?
bin aber froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der da auf den Schlauch stehen tut.
ich habe noch nie ein gebogenes bord gehabt.ok bis auf ein mal da wahr für ein blitzschlag für verantwortlich


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2011)

> ich habe den Fehler jetzt gefunden, anscheinend sind die Leiterbahnen von mindestens einem RAM Steckplatz direkt neben der CPU hinüber


 
kann man reparieren ...klick


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

das board ist mit den 6 Schrauben die in 2 Reihen angebracht sind befestigt so wie es soll aber es sind ebend nur 2 Reihen.


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> kann man reparieren ...klick


 

ist kein Oberflächlicher Schaden zumindest ist nichts zu sehen. Ich werde mich jetzt mal bei den Schrauben schlau machen und einen neuen Versuch starten


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2011)

jepp ...jetzt habe ich es gerafft 

habe ja selbst solche Boards bei denen das so ist ....nur bastel ich die nie in ein Case sondern nur auf meine benchtable 



> ist kein Oberflächlicher Schaden zumindest ist nichts zu sehen


 
jetzt frage ich mich aber woher du dann weißt das die hin sind


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2011)

Die Backplatte hast du aber verwendet oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Backplatte hast du aber verwendet oder?


 1. Ich hatte schonmal jemanden mit "Backplatte"...


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Backplatte
> Bitte Backplate oder Rückplatte, wie sind hier nicht im Denglishforum...
> Eine Backplate hält die Rückseite nochmal kühl, und aber ohne wirst du auch überleben.
> Meine Meinung: Wer schon so viel Geld für eine 3GB GTX 580 ausgibt, kann sich ruhig eine Backplate kaufen!


2. Hat GoldenMic Recht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jepp ...jetzt habe ich es gerafft
> 
> habe ja selbst solche Boards bei denen das so ist ....nur bastel ich die nie in ein Case sondern nur auf meine benchtable
> 
> ...




janz einfach, stecke in den RAM in Steckplatz 1&2 tut sich nichts. Stecke ich den RAM in Steckplatz 3&4 startet der Rechner, darum ist das für mich die Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Juni 2011)

Wackelkontakt oder kalte Lötstellen


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2011)

Dann halt Rückplatte. Jedenfalls gehe ich von einem Montagefehler aus wenn sich die Schrauben per Hand lösen ließen.


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Backplatte hast du aber verwendet oder?


 
Ja habe ich, natürlich. Ganz so unwissend bin ich nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, natürlich. Ganz so unwissend bin ich nicht.


 Es liegt nicht an Unwissenheit, jedem passiert mal was ausversehen 
Ich hatte mal den Mugen 2 mit allen 4 Schrauben fixiert, danach habe ich bemerkt, dass im Karton noch eine Backplate ist .-.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Resax (26. Juni 2011)

ich hätte beianeh mal den Brocker mit der Folie am Kühler drann gemacht


----------



## IconX (26. Juni 2011)

Für mich hört sich die Sache danach an, dass er nicht alle Abstandshalter am Mainboard dran hatte, sich dieses dadurch unter dem doch beträchtlichen Gewicht des Mugens durchgebogen hat, dann Haarrisse entstanden und/oder es sogar zu Kurzschlüssen kam.

Resultat: Pc kaputt


----------



## L-man (26. Juni 2011)

doch doch sind alle Abstandshalter montiert.


----------



## Snorri (26. Juni 2011)

Hast du die  Backplatte richtig rum montiert ? N kumpel von mir is es mal passiet der hatt die falsch rum montiert (also mit der metallseite nach innen, nicht mit  der isolierten), rechner an, kontackte strom bekommen, bord abgeraucht. 

ich hab selber den mugen. und ich bin ein fummler. ich bastel immer an meinen rechner rum, ich kanns einfach net lassen. bestimmt schon 40 mal aufgemacht hingelegt usw. von den lanparty´s will i gar net reden. und bis jetzt keine anzeichen das er irgendwie locker wird oder das sich des bord biegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2011)

Kenn ich diese "art" von Porblem nur is diese bei einem Sytech verschraubungskit 775 passiert. Die wahnsinnigen hab die Backplate platte mit einem Flüssigklebstoff getränkt welches sich mit dem MB verbunden hatte. Das Ding war sowas von Fest aufn der Rückseite ,dass ich es nur mit anfönen entfernen konnte , aber der scheiß hat die Printschutzschicht irgendwie angegriffen und eine Leiterbahn gekillt ^^  

Jetzt noch wegn deine MB prob reicht wenn druch den Einbau ein Kondensator lediert wurde und schon is die Stabilität nimma gegebn ^^ Mb sind mittlerweil eh schon robuster ich sag nur STATIK
Wenn du genau weißt was defekt is dann ab zum smd löten 
Edit: Achte auf Krazer und verbogen Bauteile


----------



## art90 (26. Juni 2011)

ich hätte ja gern ein foto, wie sich das durchbiegt. kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wenn das mobo oben und unten fest ist?


----------



## Snorri (26. Juni 2011)

hatt ich auch mal mit meiner h50. da sind so abstandhalter aus schaumstoff mit dabei. die hab n doppelseitigen klebeband drauf.  nach demich mit der h50 unzufrieden war ( des ding gammelt jetzt im schrank vor sich dahin, keinen 3 monate alt des ding) wollt ich die backplattte runtermachen. pustekuchen. durch den anpressdruck war der schaumstoff quasi mit meinen mb verschweist. viel zeit, ne pulle feuerzeugbenzin , schweiss und flüche die ich hier net weiter ausfürhen will haben dann schlieslisch zum erfolg geführt.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> hatt ich auch mal mit meiner h50. da sind so abstandhalter aus schaumstoff mit dabei. die hab n doppelseitigen klebeband drauf.  nach demich mit der h50 unzufrieden war ( des ding gammelt jetzt im schrank vor sich dahin, keinen 3 monate alt des ding) wollt ich die backplattte runtermachen. pustekuchen. durch den anpressdruck war der schaumstoff quasi mit meinen mb verschweist. viel zeit, ne pulle feuerzeugbenzin , schweiss und flüche die ich hier net weiter ausfürhen will haben dann schlieslisch zum erfolg geführt.



Na dann ab mit ihr in den MP 49 Posts to go und du wirst sie dann los 

Edit: meine H70 werkelt jetzt nimma in meinen Haupt pc. Verbringt im zweit pc ihr werk (q6600/b3@3ghz) - Für meinen zocker Cube hab ich mir ne Wakü geleistet die in 2 wochen kommen sollte ^^(wenn endlich der Cryos lieferbar ist )


----------



## FatBoo (27. Juni 2011)

Der Mugen 2 bzw. ein CPU-Kühler an sich sollte eigentlich idiotensicher zu montieren sein... Wenn man DAS nicht hinbekommt, sollte man mal eher an sich selber zweifeln als am Produkt.

Und abreißen tut da gar nix, wenn man alle Schrauben richtig (!) drin und alles nach gesundem Menschenverstand verbaut hat.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juni 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ab mit ihr in den MP 49 Posts to go und du wirst sie dann los
> 
> Edit: meine H70 werkelt jetzt nimma in meinen Haupt pc. Verbringt im zweit pc ihr werk (q6600/b3@3ghz) - Für meinen zocker Cube hab ich mir ne Wakü geleistet die in 2 wochen kommen sollte ^^(wenn endlich der Cryos lieferbar ist )



Tust du mir mal nen gefallen und verräst mir deine temps unter idle last mit der h70 q6600 combo.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Tust du mir mal nen gefallen und verräst mir deine temps unter idle last mit der h70 q6600 combo.



Kein Prob da es ein mesh case (die seite is offen kein Hitzestau möglich - Staub is ein anderes Prob) ist und der Rechner bei meinen Daddy steht(LAND) sind auch die Raum temps Kühler, dort sind immer so um die 23 grad , auch wenns wärmer is ^^ 
Zu den Temps:
Mit den Orig Lüfis 55 bis 60 Grad mit B3 @3ghz - muss aber sagen der Vcore is echt schwach 1,32 glaubich (muss noch nachschauen is mal geschätz, GANZ genaue Daten am weekend)
Bis vor 3 Wochen war noch der Mugen 2revB drauf, da warns gute 10 grad mehr ~ 65 -70 
Aber ich werd mit großer wahrscheindlich keit die H70 eh verkaufen weil ein Kumpel von mir mich gfragt hat (Kühlt seine 1055t mit nen Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2) Im Wertschätzungs Forum hab ich mal gfragt was reell ist und 50 wird dann passn. Ist Glaubich für nen 3 MONATE alte mini Wakü recht in Ordnung ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Juni 2011)

Gut danke, brauchte nur mal ein Vergleich zu meinem q6600 G0 @ 3,6Ghz 1,41Vcore last @72c CoreTemps. (mit h70 standart Lüfter @ Volle Pulle ^^)

Das du die h70 verscherbeln willst hab ich schon mitgekriegt (meine Augen sind überall xD)


----------

